# garmin 73dv review...



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Finally hooked up the 73dv and thought i would share my 1st impressions on it.... the unit is very easy to operate...the lake vu maps for lake erie look fairly well detailed...the different screen settings are easy to find and very thought out...so far im very happy with yhe unit...will give more feed back after i get it on the water....


----------

